# Today's weather



## JoAnn L. (Nov 10, 2006)

How is your weather today? Here in eastern Iowa it started to rain this morning about 10:30. Then this afternoon we had thunder and a little while later it started to hail, it was about the size of peas. Right now it is snowing. Whats next?


----------



## pdswife (Nov 10, 2006)

Rain and wind for us.  BORING!  Not enough of either to make it exciting.  lol


----------



## carolelaine (Nov 10, 2006)

It is 78 here.  Today and yesterday have been beautiful, but it's supposed to get cold and rainy just in time for the weekend.


----------



## lulu (Nov 10, 2006)

Cold, clear and clean feeling.  Not cold enough for snow, although everything else felt right!  It rained for a bit this evening though.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 10, 2006)

Unseasonably warm here yesterday and today.  Upper 70s.  Yesterday was beautifully sunny.  Today began sunny and but has started to cloud up and the wind's picking up.  Storms are predicted later this afternoon and this evening.  That's not unusual when it's this warm this time of the year.  Rain tomorrow, too.  I'm wearing sweat pants and flip-flops.  There's something wrong with this picture.  The doors and windows are open again as if it's summer.


----------



## Anau (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm in Austin right now and it just hit 90.  It seems like it's always either too hot or too cold here.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 10, 2006)

mid 70s here too, Katie.  Love your outfit.

Anau, does it ever _really_ get cold in Texas?


----------



## middie (Nov 10, 2006)

It was about 55 degrees here today. Gorgeous blue sky.
Tomorrw is supposed to be getting cold and rainy with a
possibility of snow. Blah !!!


----------



## MJ (Nov 10, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> It was about 55 degrees here today. Gorgeous blue sky.
> Tomorrw is supposed to be getting cold and rainy with a
> possibility of snow. Blah !!!


I'll be sending the rain, sleet and snow your way tomorrow Middie!


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 10, 2006)

Currently, it is 50 degrees F.  But tonight it is supposed to storm with the possibility of snow  by morning.  Physically, I am ready for the snow.  I have picked up the summer lawn furniture, sprinklers, etc.  But mentally I wish that we would have another month or so of nice weather.


----------



## middie (Nov 10, 2006)

So it IS your fault Mj !!!???


----------



## Constance (Nov 10, 2006)

Our weather has been the same as Katies...really nice, but supposed to rain and get colder. 
I had a new tree (Magnolia Ashei) and a Beauty Bush planted today. Both were dormant, so they won't even know they've been moved. The rain will water them in, and the cold won't hurt them. 
You can really get some good buys on perennials at this time of year, if you know what you're buying and find a good seller. If you're interested, PM me, and I'll clue you in to a great source on eBay.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 10, 2006)

It's currently 71, the high today was 79. I want it to be fall!!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 10, 2006)

_Woke up to frost on the ground, but the sun has been out all day, bright and cold. Tonight more frost with the possibility of rain tomorrow.._
_kadesma _


----------



## Constance (Nov 10, 2006)

I didn't know you guys ever got frost out there...you must be north a bit.

We are supposed to be getting thunderstorms any minute, and Kim says he can hear the thunder.
Hmmmm...I love a good storm.  It may turn into a great evening.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 10, 2006)

Was in the 70's, now it's windy and 60.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 11, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I didn't know you guys ever got frost out there...you must be north a bit.
> 
> We are supposed to be getting thunderstorms any minute, and Kim says he can hear the thunder.
> Hmmmm...I love a good storm. It may turn into a great evening.


Yes, we get into the low 30's during the colder months. I've just moved all my patio plants that are on the edge back up against the house, they survive just fine that way..If it gets colder than a frost say a light freeze, I just put up some plastic making sure not to touch the leaves and they are just fine.
kadesma


----------



## wasabi (Nov 11, 2006)

We're in for a week of wet, muggy weather. How do you like the low for Wednesday?


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 11, 2006)

windy, overcast and only 9.6c outside, although it feels much colder than that, probably the damp air.


----------



## lulu (Nov 11, 2006)

Oooh, YT, we are not so cold down south today!  Grey though....hoping the rain holds off for a dog walk after lunch.....


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 11, 2006)

Over here in Volos, Greece, it's fairly cold and cloudy.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 11, 2006)

It's 68 & cloudy right now, the high is suposed to be 73, the low 44. Rain is supposed to be moving in tonight.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 11, 2006)

Yesterday 76 - today it's supposed to get up to 78 - it's 73 right now.  Love the warm weather but give me a break!!!!!  Yes, this is record-breaking highs since temps have been officially being record sometime in the late 1800's.  It's freezing in my house so it's always a shock when I go outside.  No air on in the house - it's just the way it is - we're the first to turn our heat on and the last to turn air conditioning on.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 11, 2006)

It was in the 60's today. Will be about 34 tonight.


----------



## Constance (Nov 11, 2006)

It's really been a crummy day today...overcast, cold (40's) and windy. Kim had the first Saturday off in a long time, and we had planned to go someplace, but decided to hibernate instead.


----------



## Anau (Nov 11, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> mid 70s here too, Katie. Love your outfit.
> 
> Anau, does it ever _really_ get cold in Texas?


 
cold is a relative term


----------



## mrsmac (Nov 12, 2006)

Hot here, it got up to 33 C its still quite warm which is making it hard to sleep.


----------



## callie (Nov 12, 2006)

It's snowing here and 32 degrees.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> mid 70s here too, Katie. Love your outfit.
> 
> Anau, does it ever _really_ get cold in Texas?


 
Depends on where in Texas that you are. We get a wet cold and to us, it's cold. We don't get the subzero temps that northerners get. We couldn't survive up there 
It's 46 right now, and I'm cold. The winter get's to be in the 20's with the windchills in the lower teens, sometimes lower.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 12, 2006)

After a lousy, cold and windy day yesterday, today's lovely.  With yesterday's wind, a great deal of the leaves fell off the trees so now I can see my neighbor's flag flying in the sunshine.  That's one of my favorite sights as I work at the computer.  Even though it's sunny, it's chilly but I enjoy this, too, because today's a true fall day here in Western Kentucky.  Some of my outside kitties are sleeping in the sunshine.  They look so comfy.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 12, 2006)

It is very crisp and breezy today. It is sunny but the temperature is only 44.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 14, 2006)

Very, very windy.  I had to run outside and rescue a tarp and my Booth Bay bell, which was hitting the side of the house.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 25, 2006)

*Today's weather started out cold and sunny.  The low was 16 degrees F. and the high was 43 degrees F.  Starting tomorrow we are supposed to have our first major snow.     Everyone I know is getting the snow plows and shovels ready.  *


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Yesterday was 74 and beautiful!! Today, it's 30 and sleeting and snowing!!!!!!!!! Tonight we get a hard freeze just for the wet stuff to be solid in the morning!! It's going to be around 23 degrees tonght 
I just love Texas weather!!!


----------



## Katie H (Nov 30, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Yesterday was 74 and beautiful!! Today, it's 30 and sleeting and snowing!!!!!!!!! Tonight we get a hard freeze just for the wet stuff to be solid in the morning!! It's going to be around 23 degrees tonght
> I just love Texas weather!!!



Texas?  Sounds like you're describing the weather here.  Yesterday it was in the 70s, which was unseasonably warm.  This morning it was about 64 when I got up.  Within an hour or so it went down to the mid-40s.  Gloomy and rainy, too.  Snow was predicted for tonight and tomorrow but I think it's been revised to flurries.  Gonna be cold at night, too.  Into the 30s, which is more like it should be for this time of the year.  All in all, I'd rather have snow.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm watching this storm on CNN. To all my DC pals in this storm's path, please be safe and............


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Katie, everything that we just got hit with is coming your way. Get lots of layers on you!! It came in so fast that it dropped 30 degrees within a few minutes, no joke. And the windchill isn't helping any at 26 right now.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 30, 2006)

It's 68 haere today & raining off & on. I went to the grocery store, when we pulled in the parking lot it was pretty sunny, just as we walked in the door of the store,  it got really dark, the bottom dropped out of the sky & it poured for about 30 minutes, then it was sunny again. I really wish the weather would make up its mind!!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 30, 2006)

Watching the Weather Channel, looks like folks in the middle part of the country are really getting it in the neck.

Hope you all do OK through this one.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 30, 2006)

*Sleeting*

It hasn't stopped sleeting since about 11 this morning.  It is 4 now and I am sitting here listening to the stuff hit the windows.  I surely don't like the sound and it is still continuing.  I have no clue how everyone will get home tonight.  One is leaving car at work and taking the metro link.  That should be fun.  Others have to stop and start in traffic all the way home.  Said they can't go over 20mph.  Hope they all have enough gas.  Usually wait till about empty.  I sure don't want to go out and pick someone up tonight in t his stuff.  They all tell me how good I have it when I don't have to go out.  Oh, well I would probably feel the same way.  I sure wish it would stop sleeting.  At least snow doesn't make any noise.  We are supposed to get some tonight.  Down in the 20's now.


----------



## carolelaine (Nov 30, 2006)

It is still in the low 70's here in middle tenn., but it is supposed to get cold tonight.  Too bad it's been really nice for about a week.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 30, 2006)

We were lucky here, last night we were suppose to get some freezing rain but it missed us somehow. It only got up to 19 today but it felt much colder because of the wind. When we were eating supper we watched the weather channel, I saw that they were getting really bad weather down in the southern states. My heart goes out to you. Please stay safe.


----------



## The Z (Nov 30, 2006)

Today's HIGH in Las Vegas, NV is 45 degrees.  It's supposed to get into the 20's tonight (brrrr).


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 30, 2006)

I did move down to OK, right?  I look outside, and it looks like I'm back in Michigan!  It's currently 19 degrees outside, winds out of the north at 17 mph, gusting to 28 mph, wind chill factor is 4 degrees ABOVE zero!  It started with the freezing rain when I got out of work last night.  The weather switched over to sleet by this morning, and around a quarter to 3 pm today, switched to snow.  We already had an inch or two of ice/sleet on the ground, and now we're getting snow on top of that.  The Weather Shamans are calling for 5 - 8" of the Fluffy White Crap by the time this storm moves out of here sometime in the wee hours Friday.

Kids were out of school today, and my work was cancelled.  School has already been called off for tomorrow.  I wonder if A)  I'll have to work, and B)  Trash service will run.


----------



## Bernhard (Nov 30, 2006)

Here in Austria it is much too warm for November, I don't really care but the winter season gastronoms do. What I don't like about it is that already some Ski World Cup events had to be cancelled. Austria wishes to have a Colorado winter.

I do not miss the snow, but for my two little boys I wished snow would fall.

This forum is such a nice place to hang out when TV programm sucks and creativity sleeps. 

Best wishes, Bernhard


----------



## amber (Nov 30, 2006)

Looks like you should have stayed in Michigan Allen   Here in Maine it's currently 57 degrees and it's almost 9pm so this is very warm for us.  This is just the calm before the cold weather hits us this weekend.  Suppose to be in the 30's during the day.


----------



## Constance (Nov 30, 2006)

We have had an absolutely beautiful Indian summer, but now winter is moving in. If the weather man is right, we are not going to get the big ice and snow that they're getting north of us. So far we've just had sporadic rain and colder temps...they've been dropping all day. 
Funny...I just had the AC on last night, and now it's supposed to get down to 16 in a couple of days.


----------



## Dina (Nov 30, 2006)

It's been beautiful today in the low 50's.


----------

